# Anybody ever try GABA?



## mcap (Mar 17, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has tried GABA (GNC or any health food store).
If so how much do you take?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to take GABA. I think I took 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Taking GABA supplements by themselves won't work too well, since they don't really cross over into the BBB, which is where it needs to be in order for it to take effect.

Your best bet, as far as GABA-compounds go, is Picamilon, which is GABA bounded to Niacin, and it's the Niacin which is much better able to cross the BBB.

Picamilon doesn't work for me, but for some people, they seem to have great success with it.


----------



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Anybody ever try GABA?*



Formerly Artie said:


> Taking GABA supplements by themselves won't work too well, since they don't really cross over into the BBB, which is where it needs to be in order for it to take effect.
> 
> Your best bet, as far as GABA-compounds go, is Picamilon, which is GABA bounded to Niacin, and it's the Niacin which is much better able to cross the BBB.
> 
> Picamilon doesn't work for me, but for some people, they seem to have great success with it.


Is Picamilon an OTC supplement ?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's sold OTC since I don't recall ever seeing it in a pharmacy before, but it's widely sold online. It's classified as a nootropic supplement, so it's not illegal at all. The one I have is in powder form from "Beyond a Century". It's sold in pill form too. The average dosage is I think around 300mg/day, but you can go higher than that if you need to. Maybe since I still have a lot left I'll try it on a regular basis and see if I notice anything new. When I first tried it, I was hoping for Klonopin-like effects, but unfortunately didn't happen.


----------



## FNORD23 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: re: Anybody ever try GABA?*



Formerly Artie said:


> I'm not sure if it's sold OTC since I don't recall ever seeing it in a pharmacy before, but it's widely sold online. It's classified as a nootropic supplement, so it's not illegal at all. The one I have is in powder form from "Beyond a Century". It's sold in pill form too. The average dosage is I think around 300mg/day, but you can go higher than that if you need to. Maybe since I still have a lot left I'll try it on a regular basis and see if I notice anything new. When I first tried it, I was hoping for Klonopin-like effects, but unfortunately didn't happen.


More commonly sold as Phenibut. I use it, and definately works. Do a search on this forum. There are some good posts. That's where I found out about it. Note that if you take it daily for more than 7-10 days, you will build up tolerance, and also have lots of rebound anxiety when you stop.

For me it works well to use occasionaly before stressful situations.

Some big supplement stores carry a branded compound called Psychotropin that is about 50% Phenibut / Picamolin. It's VERY good but much more expensive than buying Penibut powder.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Anybody ever try GABA?*



FNORD23 said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it's sold OTC since I don't recall ever seeing it in a pharmacy before, but it's widely sold online. It's classified as a nootropic supplement, so it's not illegal at all. The one I have is in powder form from "Beyond a Century". It's sold in pill form too. The average dosage is I think around 300mg/day, but you can go higher than that if you need to. Maybe since I still have a lot left I'll try it on a regular basis and see if I notice anything new. When I first tried it, I was hoping for Klonopin-like effects, but unfortunately didn't happen.
> ...


Thx. Yeah, I was going to bring up Phenibut, but decided not to. I have tried Phenibut from Bulk Nutrition, and still have some, which works on GABA(B) receptors instead of GABA(A) receptors like benzos do, but I had some pretty weird feelings with Phenibut. In fact, One of the worst experiences of my life was last year when I took double the dose of Phenibut. I got sick like you couldn't imagine. I threw up like 20 times and was in bed for 2 complete days feeling like I was going to die. Definitely not something I want to go through ever again. I swear, I felt like that girl in the Exorcist who vomitted that black **** that went flying all through the room. You really have to be careful with the dosage.

As far as the anxyiolytic properties of Phenibut, it worked a couple times for me, but that was it, so I can't really recommend it entirely. For other people, it may work a lot more since everyone's physiology is different, so it's an individual trial & error thing. Aside from the anxiolytic properties of it, it made me a bit passive-aggressive, and gave me a strangely high degree of motivation (eg, cleaning up around the house, and doing push-ups, something that I wouldn't do otherwise). It's a bit hard to explain actually.

Many people have compared it to GHB. I've never taken GHB before, but just based on how Phenibut made me feel, I can see how people would compare it more to an illegal drug and not a prescription drug.


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: re: Anybody ever try GABA?*



FNORD23 said:


> Formerly Artie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if it's sold OTC since I don't recall ever seeing it in a pharmacy before, but it's widely sold online. It's classified as a nootropic supplement, so it's not illegal at all. The one I have is in powder form from "Beyond a Century". It's sold in pill form too. The average dosage is I think around 300mg/day, but you can go higher than that if you need to. Maybe since I still have a lot left I'll try it on a regular basis and see if I notice anything new. When I first tried it, I was hoping for Klonopin-like effects, but unfortunately didn't happen.
> ...


picamilion and phenibut are not the same thing http://www.uniquenutrition.net/shop/ite ... 4&catid=10

http://www.uniquenutrition.net/shop/ite ... 2&catid=10


----------



## FNORD23 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: re: Anybody ever try GABA?*



sandman32 said:


> FNORD23 said:
> 
> 
> > Formerly Artie said:
> ...


You're correct. I should have written that they were similar, and Phenibut seems to be cheaper and more readily available.


----------

